# Beer, Alcohol & IBS



## ms81186 (Nov 29, 2010)

So I have IBS D. It can be really bad some days and somedays are normal which usually are more rare. I have had lost weight because of it ever. I have now gone on this fodmap diet thing sorta and doing align and taking antotrioplomine and several other meds. I have gotten better the past two days.

I am not a heavy drinker but I am a huge beer lover I love to try and sample different kinds and everything. I was wondering beers and alcoholic drinks are ok or safer than others. Example Whiskey kills me or whatever. I am not a big drinker at all but do like to try different beers or have a drink in a social situation with out having to go to the bathroom or worry about it constantly.

Can anyone help and give me a list of safer beers or cocktails for someone with ibs or ibs d


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people seem to do better with clear liquor on the rocks. (Gin, vodka) or a dry white wine. Mixers are often a problem. Juices, anything bubbly, can all set off the IBS by themselves so combined with the alcohol it can be really bad.

Beer is hard because of the carbs, the bubbles, and the alcohol. You aren't likely to find any beer that is more than a little bit safer and if you like beer sticking to the weakest, least flavorful light beer probably isn't going to be an option.

A lot of the problem is the ethanol and that is the same in beer, wine, or spirits. You may find you are OK with 1 small drink, and some people can't tolerate that, it just depends on how sensitive your system is.

If you can get the IBS under control when you are not drinking that may give you a bit more of a cushion for the one drink to not be so bothersome.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree with what Kathleen said, with one exception: I do think that gluten-free beer might be less "offensive" than regular beer. Even for non-celiac IBSers, gluten can set off symtpoms... and there is gluten aplenty in beer (in addition to the other carbs, carbonation, etc.). Some good brands to try are Green's (Belgian beer) and New Planet. Unfortunately you might have to hunt around for GF beer, depending on where you live, and it is more expensive than regular beer (and btw, the Budweiser version, Red Bridge, is terrible!).

Just a thought...


----------



## nathaniel2518 (Nov 9, 2012)

i've found european beers like Heineken very good - generally lighter in colour and low in preservatives. the heavy hoppy darker ones or cheaper ones seem to set me off.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a social function in 2 days and have found a great local brewery that does GF beer. Some GF beer uses gluten then enzymes to remove it, but these guys use GF grains to start with. I'm going to try maybe 2 of these at the party so will report back in a few days. White wine, vodka etc is out for me as causes reflux.


----------

